# colour variation



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

how's this for colour variation...she can change really fast


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice slide-show.

How long does it take her to change from pic1 to pic4 ?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

What the????


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice! My O with lighten when I add cooler water during water changes.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow mine change color too but not that crazy! From black to white wow...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

It kind of looks like his black body color is hair and some one shaved zig zags in him :lol:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Took her just a few minutes to change colour. Yep, she swan into the cool water stream during the WC.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oscars seem love a cool bath.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

whow... oO

is this normal on any Oscar?

like Albinos change colors too??

looks amazing opcorn:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't think albinos have the pigment, so probably not.

she likes to swim into the fresh flow at WC time. She did it again this week, just not as drastically.


----------



## rafa214 (Jun 8, 2010)

NIce


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

That is so weird though Riceburner. I mean my Tiger Oscar is kind of dark like yours but he changes to a lighter shade of green never with the white stripes though.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

i see albino genes there there!!

hahah x)


----------



## m1ste2tea (Nov 12, 2009)

mine changes when I turn on the lights in the morning, but not this dramatically. nice.


----------



## riccvicious (Apr 30, 2010)

coolest looking oscar *** ever seen!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Seriously hehe  wtb more pics!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

haven't taken anymore. Those already posted are the two extremes anyways.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

_Cough, cough_, Photoshop! _Cough._ :lol:

That's jaw-dropping. I've never suggested this to anyone (since there's no shortage of Oscars), but you'll be stealing from the gene pool if you don't breed her.

Primitive tribes would worship your Oscar. Heck, I'm almost tempted.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet oscar and it looks like a sweet tank setup...i like the black gravel.


----------

